# Simone de boivoir



## Minerva (10 Aprile 2008)

*Simone de Beauvoir*

*che cos'è una donna?*
*«Tota mulier in utero: è una matrice», dice qualcuno. Tuttavia, parlando di certe donne, gli esperti decretano «non sono donne», benché abbiano un utero come le altre. Tutti sono d'accordo nel riconoscere che nella specie umana sono comprese le femmine, le quali costituiscono oggi come in passato circa mezza umanità del genere umano; e tuttavia ci dicono che «la femminilità è in pericolo»; ci esortano: «siate donne, restate donne, divenite donne.» Dunque non è detto che ogni essere umano di genere femminile sia una donna; bisogna che partecipi di quell'essenza velata dal mistero e dal dubbio che è la femminilità. La femminilità è una secrezione delle ovaie o sta congelata sullo sfondo di un cielo platonico? Basta una sottana per farla scendere in terra? Benché certe donne si sforzino con zelo di incarnarla, ci fa difetto un esemplare sicuro, un marchio depositato. Perciò, essa viene descritta volentieri in termini vaghi e abbaglianti, che sembrano presi in prestito al vocabolario delle veggenti. Al tempo di S. Tommaso, la donna pareva un'essenza altrettanto sicuramente definita quanto la virtù soporifera del papavero. Ma il concettualismo ha perso terreno: le scienze biologiche e sociali non credono nell'esistenza di entità fisse e immutabili che definiscano dati caratteri, come quelli della donna, dell'Ebreo o del Negro; esse considerano il carattere una reazione secondaria a una situazione. Se oggi la femminilità è scomparsa, è perché non è mai esistita. Dunque la parola donna» non avrebbe alcun contenuto? È ciò che affermano vigorosamente i partigiani dell'illuminismo, del razionalismo, del nominalismo: le donne sarebbero soltanto quegli esseri umani che arbitrariamente si designano con la parola «donna», gli americani in specie sono portati a pensare che la donna come tale non esista più;* se un'arretrata si considera ancora una *donna, le amiche la consigliano di farsi psicanalizzare per liberarsi di codesta ossessione. *

*Dorothy Parker ha scritto, a proposito di un'opera del resto molto irritante, intitolata: Modern Woman: a lost sex: «Non posso essere giusta verso i libri che trattano della donna ,come tale... Io penso che tutti, uomini e donne, dobbiamo venir considerati esseri umani.» Ma il nominalismo è una dottrina un po' miope, e gli antifemministi hanno buon gioco nel dimostrare che le donne non sono uomini. Certo che la donna è, come l'uomo, un essere umano: ma questa è un'affermazione astratta; il fatto è che ogni essere umano concreto ha sempre la sua particolare situazione. Respingere le nozioni di eterno femminino, di anima negra, di carattere giudaico non significa negare che vi siano, oggi Ebrei, Negri e donne: questa negazione non ha per gli interessati un significato di libertà, ma rappresenta una fuga dall'autenticità. È chiaro che nessuna donna può pretendere in buona fede di porsi al di là del proprio sesso. Una nota scrittrice ha rifiutato qualche anno fa di lasciar pubblicare il suo ritratto in una serie di fotografie dedicate precisamente alle donne che scrivono: voleva essere posta tra gli uomini; ma per ottenere tale privilegio, approfittò dell'influenza del marito. Le donne che affermano di essere uomini non rinunciano tuttavia a esigere le attenzioni e gli omaggi maschili. Mi viene in mente una giovane trotzkista, in piedi su un palco, durante una riunione tumultuosa, che voleva fare a pugni, nonostante la sua evidente fragilità; negava la debolezza femminile: ma lo faceva per amore d'un militante al quale voleva rendersi uguale. L'atteggiamento di sfida in cui s'irrigidiscono le americane prova come siano perseguitate dal sentimento della loro femminilità. E in realtà, basta andare in giro con gli occhi bene aperti per constatare che l'umanità si distingue in due categorie di individui, che hanno vestiti, viso, corpo, sorriso, andatura, interessi e occupazioni manifestamente diversi: forse queste differenze sono superficiali, forse sono destinate a sparire. Certo è che per ora esistono con folgorante evidenza. *
*Se la sua funzione di femmina non basta a definire la donna, se ci rifiutiamo anche di spiegarIa con «l'eterno femminino» e se ciò nonostante ammettiamo che, sia pure a titolo provvisorio, ci sono donne sulla terra, dobbiamo ben proporci la domanda: che cosa è una donna? L'enunciazione stessa del problema mi suggerisce subito una prima risposta. È significativo che io lo proponga. A un uomo non verrebbe mai in mente di scrivere un libro sulla singolare posizione che i maschi hanno nell'umanità. Se io voglio definirmi, sono obbligata anzitutto a dichiarare: «Sono una donna»; questa verità costituisce il fondo sul quale si ancorerà ogni altra affermazione. Un uomo non comincia mai col classificarsi come un individuo di un certo sesso: che sia uomo, è sottinteso. È pura formalità che le rubriche: maschile, femminile appaiono simmetriche nei registri dei municipi e negli attestati d'identità. Il rapporto dei due sessi non è quello di due elettricità, di due poli: l'uomo rappresenta insieme il positivo e il negativo al punto che diciamo «gli uomini» per indicare gli esseri umani, il senso singolare della parola vir essendosi assimilato al senso generale della parola homo. La donna invece appare come il solo negativo, al punto che ogni determinazione le è imputata in guisa di limitazione, senza reciprocità. Mi sono irritata talvolta, durante qualche discussione, nel sentirmi obiettare dagli interlocutori maschili: «voi pensate la tal cosa perché siete una donna»; ma io sapevo che la mia sola difesa consisteva nel rispondere: «la penso perché è vera», eliminando con ciò la mia soggettività, non era il caso di replicare: «E voi pensate il contrario perché siete un uomo»; perché è sottinteso che il fatto di essere un uomo non ha nulla di eccezionale. Un uomo è nel suo diritto essendo tale, è la donna in torto. Praticamente, nello stesso modo che per gli antichi c'era una verticale assoluta in rapporto alla quale si definiva l'obliquo, esiste un tipo umano assoluto, che è il tipo maschile. La donna ha delle ovaie, un utero; ecco le condizioni particolari che la rinserrano nella sua soggettività: si dice volentieri «pensa con le sue glandole». L'uomo dimentica superbamente d'avere un'anatomia, che comporta ormoni e testicoli. Egli intende il proprio corpo come una relazione diretta e normale con il mondo che crede di afferrare nella sua oggettività, mentre considera il corpo della donna appesantito da tutto ciò che lo distingue: un ostacolo, una prigione. «La femmina è femmina in virtù di una certa assenza di qualità», diceva Aristotele. «Dobbiamo considerare il carattere delle donne come naturalmente difettoso e manchevole»; e S. Tommaso ugualmente decreta che la donna è «un uomo mancato», un essere «occasionale». *


----------



## Nobody (17 Aprile 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> *che cos'è una donna?*
> *«Tota mulier in utero: è una matrice», dice qualcuno. Tuttavia, parlando di certe donne, gli esperti decretano «non sono donne», benché abbiano un utero come le altre. Tutti sono d'accordo nel riconoscere che nella specie umana sono comprese le femmine, le quali costituiscono oggi come in passato circa mezza umanità del genere umano; e tuttavia ci dicono che «la femminilità è in pericolo»; ci esortano: «siate donne, restate donne, divenite donne.» Dunque non è detto che ogni essere umano di genere femminile sia una donna; bisogna che partecipi di quell'essenza velata dal mistero e dal dubbio che è la femminilità. La femminilità è una secrezione delle ovaie o sta congelata sullo sfondo di un cielo platonico? Basta una sottana per farla scendere in terra? Benché certe donne si sforzino con zelo di incarnarla, ci fa difetto un esemplare sicuro, un marchio depositato. Perciò, essa viene descritta volentieri in termini vaghi e abbaglianti, che sembrano presi in prestito al vocabolario delle veggenti. Al tempo di S. Tommaso, la donna pareva un'essenza altrettanto sicuramente definita quanto la virtù soporifera del papavero. Ma il concettualismo ha perso terreno: le scienze biologiche e sociali non credono nell'esistenza di entità fisse e immutabili che definiscano dati caratteri, come quelli della donna, dell'Ebreo o del Negro; esse considerano il carattere una reazione secondaria a una situazione. Se oggi la femminilità è scomparsa, è perché non è mai esistita. Dunque la parola donna» non avrebbe alcun contenuto? È ciò che affermano vigorosamente i partigiani dell'illuminismo, del razionalismo, del nominalismo: le donne sarebbero soltanto quegli esseri umani che arbitrariamente si designano con la parola «donna», gli americani in specie sono portati a pensare che la donna come tale non esista più;* se un'arretrata si considera ancora una *donna, le amiche la consigliano di farsi psicanalizzare per liberarsi di codesta ossessione. *
> 
> *Dorothy Parker ha scritto, a proposito di un'opera del resto molto irritante, intitolata: Modern Woman: a lost sex: «Non posso essere giusta verso i libri che trattano della donna ,come tale... Io penso che tutti, uomini e donne, dobbiamo venir considerati esseri umani.» Ma il nominalismo è una dottrina un po' miope, e gli antifemministi hanno buon gioco nel dimostrare che le donne non sono uomini. Certo che la donna è, come l'uomo, un essere umano: ma questa è un'affermazione astratta; il fatto è che ogni essere umano concreto ha sempre la sua particolare situazione. Respingere le nozioni di eterno femminino, di anima negra, di carattere giudaico non significa negare che vi siano, oggi Ebrei, Negri e donne: questa negazione non ha per gli interessati un significato di libertà, ma rappresenta una fuga dall'autenticità. È chiaro che nessuna donna può pretendere in buona fede di porsi al di là del proprio sesso. Una nota scrittrice ha rifiutato qualche anno fa di lasciar pubblicare il suo ritratto in una serie di fotografie dedicate precisamente alle donne che scrivono: voleva essere posta tra gli uomini; ma per ottenere tale privilegio, approfittò dell'influenza del marito. Le donne che affermano di essere uomini non rinunciano tuttavia a esigere le attenzioni e gli omaggi maschili. Mi viene in mente una giovane trotzkista, in piedi su un palco, durante una riunione tumultuosa, che voleva fare a pugni, nonostante la sua evidente fragilità; negava la debolezza femminile: ma lo faceva per amore d'un militante al quale voleva rendersi uguale. L'atteggiamento di sfida in cui s'irrigidiscono le americane prova come siano perseguitate dal sentimento della loro femminilità. E in realtà, basta andare in giro con gli occhi bene aperti per constatare che l'umanità si distingue in due categorie di individui, che hanno vestiti, viso, corpo, sorriso, andatura, interessi e occupazioni manifestamente diversi: forse queste differenze sono superficiali, forse sono destinate a sparire. Certo è che per ora esistono con folgorante evidenza. *
> *Se la sua funzione di femmina non basta a definire la donna, se ci rifiutiamo anche di spiegarIa con «l'eterno femminino» e se ciò nonostante ammettiamo che, sia pure a titolo provvisorio, ci sono donne sulla terra, dobbiamo ben proporci la domanda: che cosa è una donna? L'enunciazione stessa del problema mi suggerisce subito una prima risposta. È significativo che io lo proponga. A un uomo non verrebbe mai in mente di scrivere un libro sulla singolare posizione che i maschi hanno nell'umanità. Se io voglio definirmi, sono obbligata anzitutto a dichiarare: «Sono una donna»; questa verità costituisce il fondo sul quale si ancorerà ogni altra affermazione. Un uomo non comincia mai col classificarsi come un individuo di un certo sesso: che sia uomo, è sottinteso. È pura formalità che le rubriche: maschile, femminile appaiono simmetriche nei registri dei municipi e negli attestati d'identità. Il rapporto dei due sessi non è quello di due elettricità, di due poli: l'uomo rappresenta insieme il positivo e il negativo al punto che diciamo «gli uomini» per indicare gli esseri umani, il senso singolare della parola vir essendosi assimilato al senso generale della parola homo. La donna invece appare come il solo negativo, al punto che ogni determinazione le è imputata in guisa di limitazione, senza reciprocità. Mi sono irritata talvolta, durante qualche discussione, nel sentirmi obiettare dagli interlocutori maschili: «voi pensate la tal cosa perché siete una donna»; ma io sapevo che la mia sola difesa consisteva nel rispondere: «la penso perché è vera», eliminando con ciò la mia soggettività, non era il caso di replicare: «E voi pensate il contrario perché siete un uomo»; perché è sottinteso che il fatto di essere un uomo non ha nulla di eccezionale. Un uomo è nel suo diritto essendo tale, è la donna in torto. Praticamente, nello stesso modo che per gli antichi c'era una verticale assoluta in rapporto alla quale si definiva l'obliquo, esiste un tipo umano assoluto, che è il tipo maschile. La donna ha delle ovaie, un utero; ecco le condizioni particolari che la rinserrano nella sua soggettività: si dice volentieri «pensa con le sue glandole». L'uomo dimentica superbamente d'avere un'anatomia, che comporta ormoni e testicoli. Egli intende il proprio corpo come una relazione diretta e normale con il mondo che crede di afferrare nella sua oggettività, mentre considera il corpo della donna appesantito da tutto ciò che lo distingue: un ostacolo, una prigione. «La femmina è femmina in virtù di una certa assenza di qualità», diceva Aristotele. «Dobbiamo considerare il carattere delle donne come naturalmente difettoso e manchevole»; e S. Tommaso ugualmente decreta* *che la donna è «un uomo mancato», un essere «occasionale».*


In realtà è esattamente il contrario: l'uomo è una donna mancata. Un essere occasionale.


----------



## Old Jesus (17 Aprile 2008)

Io sto nel mezzo. Si è mancati ed occasionali entrambi.

Ecco perchè facciamo sempre casino.....


----------



## Minerva (17 Aprile 2008)

mancati perchè?diciamo che siamo uno e l'altra in percentuali varie


----------



## Old Jesus (17 Aprile 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> mancati perchè?diciamo che siamo uno e l'altra in percentuali varie


E' un modo diverso di dire la stessa cosa.... Va bene anche così


----------



## Minerva (17 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> E' un modo diverso di dire la stessa cosa.... Va bene anche così


ti ringrazio


----------

